# Diagnosis for my knee! Muay thai



## Muaythai358 (Jul 18, 2015)

So wedesnday i had a sparring session and i took a low backround house to the side of my knee  when my foot was planted on the floor and it caused my knee to jerk to the side (no pop or anything just a jerk). It didnt hurt, nor do i feel pain now but it seems to be swollen a little, and just feels weird. The next day is when i noticed the slight swell actually and i can bend down with no problem *** to the floor and after i guess you can say my warm up i felt nothing during practice. I took off this weekend to just let it heal i guess but it still has me curious only because i had previously received acl reconstruction and mensicus repair surgery on the same knee.  I can still run, pivet, jump up and down on it and kick. But at times it does feel i guess you can say tight. But there is defintely no pain. Any thoughts?


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 18, 2015)

If your concerned, see  a doctor. There's no way to diagnose over the web, and few of us are medical professionals.  If you don't want to see a doc, some appropriately trained sports trainers might be able to help.


----------



## Buka (Jul 18, 2015)

If you can't get it looked at, ice and elevate, let it heal some. Later do some quad and hammy work.


----------



## Danny T (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm no orthopedic doc but having had several knee injuries it sounds like you had some trauma to the knee and now have a bit of fluid due to the trauma. Depending on how much build up the fluid can make the knee somewhat stiff or tight. Give it a few days, ice for 15-20 minutes, heat for the same time, and then ice again. (Ice-heat-ice) 
If it continues see an orthopedic.


----------

